# heelwork to music



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

does anyone do heelwork to music with your poodles?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

no, but I do keep meaning to look into it, Paris is soooooo suited to it!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah i think todd would be good as well i am always teaching him new tricks


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I do heelwork to music with Inca. We were supposed to go in for our first proficiency test in November but I fell off a pallet and down a grid at the stables. You can't move very well with a sprained ankle. We were given certain basic moves and had to do each one but not necessarily in any order. My music was Teddy Bears' Picnic and the moves were:

8 weaves
12 steps in any heelwork position
12 steps in any other heelwork position
8 steps in a circle, both left and right
4 spins or twists
4 steps back
4 steps sideways
1 pivot

You get points for coreography and points for being in time with the music. This was basic heelwork; there is also dressage and freestyle. It's lots of fun but the main skill is keeping your dogs attention in the middle of a room with a strange judge at one end and the audience down 2 sides.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i need to find someone close to where i live to help teach me


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Try googling 
"Canine Freestyle Dance Trainers"?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i have but there are all so far away from my house...... i might contact a fue local training clubs to see if they know anyone todds nearly a year so i want to start quite soon


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

If you google paws n music association, they have a link to training classes by postcode.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I'm going to try Harley with this, as I've taught him 'between' and 'touch' which are two very basic commands for freestyle, and he got the hang pretty fast


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

what do you mean by between todd knows touch.... but touch that he knows might be diffrent.. he will put his paws on me when i saw touch. he is a smart dog tho he knows how to sneeze on command and so much more


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

highhorse said:


> If you google paws n music association, they have a link to training classes by postcode.


 i looked on there and nothing came up for my area...

do you know anyone in sussex must be fairly near to brighton


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Well between for Harls is to go between my legs.. I'm not sure how to teach to go between frontways or back ways... since Im not entirely sure if saying 'back between' and 'front between' is a bit... _too_ clever..?
and for me touch is to nose something..
and I'll teach him 'target' for his paws which will be 'left target' and 'right target'..
He knows direction pretty well, so Its just more time I need to put in.
Sneezing on command I've heard is difficult. I've nto tried that yet.. but.. I think I might have a go.  It seems Poodles could go on learnign and learning forever.. 
I think even most border collies have alot to keep up with when itcomes down to the average poodle


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

lol poodles are so much smarter than collies he he he... he sneezes when he is excited so i just added a cue word taught it to him in about 2 days.. his over latest trix is wave where he will wave his front legs at me he learnt that in a day, we should meet up when your in worthing again so we can have a poodle play date


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Just Googled "heelwork to music" and came up with an online Karen Pryor course - could be interesting if there are no trainers close at hand.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Canine Freestyle Dance is sooooo fun to do! It is basic obedience set to music, so it's really important to select the right music based on how your dog moves, because THAT's what is going to make the difference between so so and awesome! 

Maddy and I didn't have access to a class, however, I watched a lot of videos (just google canine freestyle dance youtube), which helped me determine what looked hokey and what really worked. We did a line dance to (groan) Achy Breaky Heart, which involved side-to-side steps, her going forward/backward between my legs, then a spin, I'd swing my leg to the side to where she would tap my foot with her paw, then spin and back in between my legs. Then we'd face each other, and she would mimic what I did (lift right leg, slide, life left leg, slide, etc.). We gave performances to the adult daycare center down the street, and for kids in shelter. Maddy loved, loved, loved to ham it up! lol

I used target work to teach her left hip, right hip, spin right, spin left, and so on. Anyway, here are a few:

Caroline and Rookie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NutzSiRpYBc

Here's a young girl whose routine w/her dog is better than most adults:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg6Zfmu_CYY&feature=related

This little guy is awesome! And so's the handler!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZVq...A2785A895&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2

Achy Breaky Heart:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e01RFf9Tr5w&feature=PlayList&p=354B662A2785A895&index=26

Tango:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWlRcUOa1nI

Poodle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9IjaUqxFAk

Poodle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xYNIwNL8Fc

Charlie Chaplin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi4qvMmWJWs&feature=PlayList&p=354B662A2785A895&index=6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o38BoSvnRVI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgQSysUFdZs&feature=PlayList&p=354B662A2785A895&index=11

Crufts:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUX8raEGFZk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkKveOoNMvk&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQd1hwTmuG0&feature=related


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i have now joined a agilty club with todd i couldnt find any heel work ppl in sussex so we went for the next thing he had his first class last week and he loved it


----------

